
Show HN: Tasktopus – lightweight, offline task manager for Mac OS X and Windows - kidproquo
https://gumroad.com/l/ADWm/tasktopus
======
kidproquo
Hi everyone,

This is my newly finished side project. Built on Qt 5.5 (QML, C++).

I have used web-based task/todo lists (trello, asana, etc.) but I wanted
something that could be used offline - my work does not allow storing company
sensitive data on 3rd-party servers.

Started the project with Electron, using AngularJS and Angular Material. That
allowed rapid prototyping with a slick UI and it was fairly easy to find
additional Angular-based plugins. My main motivation in selecting Electron and
Angular was to learn the two technologies (easier to learn something by doing
a project in it). Screenshot:
[http://imgur.com/NZzEFKX](http://imgur.com/NZzEFKX)

Had a few issues with the Electron app - big download size (50-70MB zipped),
no print functionality, app felt non-native, very convoluted process to get it
published on the Mac App Store.

Decided to change the tech stack to Qt/QML. I have published C++-based games,
built on Cocos2dx. Wanted to try Qt to build a serious app.

Gumroad has been a slick experience - I have opted for the fully functional
trial option and let the user buy a license to use beyond the trial period.
Gumroad's onboarding (buy workflow) and tech (license key generation and
validation) have been a revelation.

-Kid

